# Multiple pregnacy



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi

Just have a quick question about the chances of multiple pregnancy with IVF. If only 1 embie is put back, what are the chances of having twins?

Thanks for your help.

Debbie


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Very low chance of twins, but if identical twins run in the family the chances go up.

Ruth


----------

